# Word: another trick, for making lines.



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

This is not widely known, but it is documented, if you wanted to read the Word help documents. 

To create a page wide (or column if you are in a column, minus the margins) line just type, on a blank line, three identical characters of one of these _ (underscore), # (pound), - (dash), * (asterisk), ~ (tilde), or = (equals), and then press Enter. Each gives a different type of line.

Such as:
###

or
~~~

Can be handy.


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Very cool!


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

never knew that this was possible ....thanks chuck


----------

